# A word of warning to you 2011 Boxxer Owners



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

So RockShox has not improved from the previous years. 
Just opened my 2011 Boxxer RC and exact same ***** as with the 2010 Boxxer Race.
Not a single drop of oil came out from lowers on the coil side, there should be 40ml of oil.
On the damper side the amount of oil seemed ok.

Previous thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5841797#poststop


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

I just got a BoXXer R2C2 and the oil levels were correct. The seals were greased very well and the spring was covered with more than enough grease.

Either yours was an isolated case or mine was, I'm hoping its the latter...

Call RockShox, they will go out of their way to help you out.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

LMAO, its a good thing fork manufacturers dont go outta business for incorrect oil levels - they would all be gone and we would be riding rigid.

Rule #1 with MTB forks - always disassemble brand new unit and replace the oil. :madman:


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

006_007 said:


> LMAO, its a good thing fork manufacturers dont go outta business for incorrect oil levels - they would all be gone and we would be riding rigid.
> 
> Rule #1 with MTB forks - always disassemble brand new unit and replace the oil. :madman:


It would be nice if that weren't the case. Then I wouldn't have had to have disassembled my fork and waste perfectly good oil to find that it was good to go in the first place :madmax:


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

I just got my new World Cup. What should the oil volumes be?


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

GearTech said:


> I just got a BoXXer R2C2 and the oil levels were correct. The seals were greased very well and the spring was covered with more than enough grease.
> 
> Either yours was an isolated case or mine was, I'm hoping its the latter...
> 
> Call RockShox, they will go out of their way to help you out.


Exactly.

Good thing Rock Shox has good customer service so they will probably take care of it without a fuss.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

a friend i ride with had to send his r2c2 back for service straight away, it actually too much oil in.

RS/SRAM fixed it instantly, so everyone was happy, it rides great now im told


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm kinda surprised you wouldn't bother to overhaul it yourself before its maiden voyage...
As soon as I got my WC I Slick Honey'd the crap outta it before I even put it on my bike. 

I dunno, just seems like common sense to me


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

nevermind...


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

ha ---- try dealing with Marzocchi ---- bought a bunch of them for people through the years --- nearly every single 888 had little or no oil... lots of longer travel forks in general had the same problem. sometimes we'd get Zoke boxes that were saturated with the oil that was supposed to be in the fork. if they needed warranty - getting them fixed took 2 to 3 weeks, most often more. l won't mention the Suntour deal-e-o.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Fox (for us) has a pretty good record but any time we had to pull the warranty card, that process takes a really long time.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ask me, SRAM is by far the best as far as fixing problems


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

Iggz said:


> I'm kinda surprised you wouldn't bother to overhaul it yourself before its maiden voyage...
> As soon as I got my WC I Slick Honey'd the crap outta it before I even put it on my bike.
> 
> I dunno, just seems like common sense to me


Yep, although I agree we shouldn't have to do this, it is just common sense. I don't like the stock bath oil anyway, I want to get in my Mobil1 5w-30 for better lubrication.

Both my new Fox and Rockshox seemed to be too low, and all the Marzocchis I see seem to have too much oil.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Not everyone is confident to do the tear down and why a shop to do it out of the box?
I was crapping myself to do it the first time and then couldnt believe how easy it was but I still maintain that not evryone will feel comfortable doing a tear down and especialy on a new fork.
By the way my new Boxxer was very low on oil and the grease was mininal and dry.
I rode my Totem for a while before tearing it down as it was my first fork to strip and it felt golden after the service.
I havent openned my Lyrik but I dont expect it to be correct.


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

Very true JP. This isn't acceptable from any mfg and shouldn't be the case.

With the BoXXer's need for frequent maintenance I would suggest that anyone who buys one take the time to educate themselves on the maintenance procedures straight away or have a close friend who is comfortable with it. I enjoy doing the maintenance actually and the fork gets better each time I tear it apart rebuild it.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

One has to remember that these things are produced in mass numbers and no manufacturer can have a 100% success rate with QC. Sram has youtube videos explaning every step as dummed down as possible. Fox and zoke require you to send it in, wait a few weeks, ask for money. etc, etc. Sram is like, here you go, do it yourself, we`ll show you how. I like that.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

Swissam said:


> One has to remember that these things are produced in mass numbers and no manufacturer can have a 100% success rate with QC. Sram has youtube videos explaning every step as dummed down as possible. Fox and zoke require you to send it in, wait a few weeks, ask for money. etc, etc. Sram is like, here you go, do it yourself, we`ll show you how. I like that.


I agree that SRAM CS is great.

But it's pathetic that so many forks on the market still occasionally arrive with no oil.

Think of how many cars are sold each year. How often do you hear about a brand new car that doesn't have any oil in the engine?

the bike industry gets away with QC crap that wouldn't be tolerated in other industries.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

So,,,, Why don't they just put a splash of oil in the forks to keep the o rings lubed and send a small container of pre measured fork oil that the end-user can add after purchase????


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

Demodude said:


> So,,,, Why don't they just put a splash of oil in the forks to keep the o rings lubed and send a small container of pre measured fork oil that the end-user can add after purchase????


Because about 70% of the owners out there would hamfist the crap out of the bolts and ruin the fork in minutes.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Iggz said:


> I'm kinda surprised you wouldn't bother to overhaul it yourself before its maiden voyage...
> As soon as I got my WC I Slick Honey'd the crap outta it before I even put it on my bike.
> 
> I dunno, just seems like common sense to me


 Not everone is a skilled mechanic. In the automotive world new cars are inspected by the dealers prior to sale. I understand auto's fetch a lot more $$$ and it is worth it for the dealer to know what they are selling their customers. Given RS's QC history if you are aware of their oil level issues expect to check before riding and don't be suprised if it is wrong.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

A nice feature when buying from TF Tuned is they strip and rebuild all forks and set it up with the correct spring for the riders wait etc. Nice service.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Swissam said:


> One has to remember that these things are produced in mass numbers and no manufacturer can have a 100% success rate with QC. Sram has youtube videos explaning every step as dummed down as possible. Fox and zoke require you to send it in, wait a few weeks, ask for money. etc, etc. Sram is like, here you go, do it yourself, we`ll show you how. I like that.


this is incorrect and you are completely wrong :

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm

first , you dont need to go to a third party website to find out how to service their own product, its all there on their site...I like that BETTER personnaly , it just makes more sense dont you think?

Second , SRAM TOOK the idea from FOX.For years all you could easily get from Sram's website was the oil volume chart and how to set up the fork...and that was it.From what I can remember FOX came out with their service page a year or 2 after they first released the 40.

Marzo has some stuff on youtube as well.

Ive worked on all of these fork and Im sure others can agree on this : FOX is by far the best at shipping their fork with the correct oil volume,not perfect but on average better, followed by Marzo and its no news Sram is hands down and always has been the worst of the bunch for this.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

the lowers were dry, but the rest of the oil levels were correct.

seemed more buttered up than the 2010 team i got new last year so i cant complain.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

ustemuf said:


> Good thing Rock Shox has good customer service so they will probably take care of it without a fuss.


where does this reputation come from? When my boxxer was broken they wouldnt even talk to me, just told me I had to go to my LBS (which knows absolutely nothing about DH)


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Nothing to add other then that I tore apart my boxxer team when I first got it (turned out the oil levels/grease was perfect from the factory) and I have about 40 hours of ride time on it or so (without a rebuild) and its working perfectly and still smooth as butter.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

frorider said:


> I agree that SRAM CS is great.
> 
> But it's pathetic that so many forks on the market still occasionally arrive with no oil.
> 
> ...


Thats because cars are required to go through a pre service once they get to the dealership. 
They can and sometimes do come from the factory without the correct fluid levels. Especially if it comes from Detriot.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

William42 said:


> Nothing to add other then that I tore apart my boxxer team when I first got it (turned out the oil levels/grease was perfect from the factory) and I have about 40 hours of ride time on it or so (without a rebuild) and its working perfectly and still smooth as butter.


Come on man, this thread is about bashing bike stuff and generally a good ol fashioned b!tch session. Don't come in here saying some bike part actually would have worked right out of the box the way it's meant to.

You know Mr. Will....you're sure a kill joy.

When we shuttling?!!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Internal14 said:


> When we shuttling?!!


I shortened your quote to the relevant section! soon! I just got a new little SUV and a 2 inch hitch, and I got a t2 with an extender on the way so 4 bike/5man shuttles are in our future.

Also, I just got a trail bike (trance x3) so trail rides are in my future as well.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

whats about 2011 fox 40 rc2 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Over the last two years we've taken at least 50 of the new Boxxers apart before installing or shipping them to customers. Every single one has appeared to be low in in oil. I actually believe that SRAM puts the recommended amount in the fork, but it ends up stuck to the sides of the lowers or up in the spring compartment. 

For instance SRAM recommends 10ml per lower leg for the WC and they use a very thick weight oil. That would easily become stuck to insides of the lowers as a fork lays on it's side in a box. Unfortunately, oil stuck to the inside of the lowers doesn't reach the seals or bushings very well. At Go-ride we use a lower viscosity oil and more than recommended. This leaves extra oil to actually lubricate the seals and bushings in use. We also liberally lube the seals with Slick Honey, not Judy Butter.


----------

